# Medium Caliber shoices



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I am looking into a medium caliber rifle for varmint, coyote, and deer. Looking into callibers ranging from .243 up through .270. I am wondering how many of you have owned a .260 Remington or a .264 Winchester magnum. Also any .257 Roberts fans out there? I have owned and fired the .243, .25-06, 7x57, and others. Looking for a caliber rifle combe with some range yet still enough gusto for deer out to 200+ yards. Will mostly be used by my daughter for coyote and the occasional out of state deer hunt. Any input appreciated.

Huntinbull


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have a Ruger 77 in 257 Roberts and really like it, probably had this gun for 15yrs or better and its one of my guns that I would never sell/trade, I have only varmint hunted with mine, used bullets ranging from 85-100grs, right now I have settled on a Nosler 85gr BT with H414 as the powder, Im sure with one of the heavier bullets it would make a fine deer rifle out to 200yds or better, finding a 257 might pose a small problem but with a little patience Im sure it could be done, its little brother the 250-3000 is not a bad dual round either in a Ruger 77


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

I really like a 270 if you only want one guy ,I have one that has kill 5 moose,and many deer,,only a few coyote's, it is a little much for them,but does a job on them,,,


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

.243 would be my choice


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Since you said mainly coyote , then either the .243 or 25-06. The .243 has almost no recoil especially with 55 grain bullets & they're devastating on a dog !! 100 gr loads easily handle deer / antelope size game and , due to the low recoil , most people shoot them really well. Love the 25-06 , but factory ammo is harder to find, especially out west.
I also like the .257 & .260 ; not a fan of the .264 & recoil is noticeably greater than the 243 & you'll almost have to handload.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

T-180 said:


> Since you said mainly coyote , then either the .243 or 25-06. The .243 has almost no recoil especially with 55 grain bullets & they're devastating on a dog !! 100 gr loads easily handle deer


I also use the .243. 100gr for deer and light bullets for varmints. I just got some Hornady 58gr, polymer tips to use for groundhogs. Seems like a very hot round (2950fps/muzzle)


----------



## carguy12 (Apr 17, 2009)

I have both .257 and .243, Both great guns but can do so much more reloading wise with the .243. Have taken many deer ,two antelope, couple of coyotes and countless ground hogs. But down in my heart I am a 7mm fan!!


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

.243 .270 or 22-250 

Great for Ohio game. Other than Boar . I would suggest atlest stepping up to a 30 Cal when getting into boar. 

Just for that knockdown power.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

7x30 Waters is a great round that is overlooked.


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

One more vote for the .243
I had the same questions years ago and have never regreted my choice.
You mentioned a .264 Win Mag. WOW. If you can afford to shoot it and
you daughter can take the recoil, its an awesome round. It can do just 
about anything a North American hunter can put it through under bear
sized game.
Good luck.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

smallieguy said:


> One more vote for the .243
> I had the same questions years ago and have never regreted my choice.
> You mentioned a .264 Win Mag. WOW. If you can afford to shoot it and
> you daughter can take the recoil, its an awesome round. It can do just
> ...


Or if you can find a rifle chambered for it..last company I knew that commercially made them was Ruger years ago.


----------

